# Giving up Hunting



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

A man was walking down the street when he was accosted by a particularly dirty and shabby-looking homeless man who asked him for a couple of dollars for dinner.

The man took out his wallet, extracted ten dollars and asked, "If I give you this money, will you buy some beer with it instead of dinner?"

"No, I had to stop drinking years ago," the homeless man replied.

"Will you use it to go fishing instead of buying food?" the man asked.

"No, I don't waste time fishing," the homeless man said. "I need to spend all my time trying to stay alive."

"Will you spend this on decoys for duck hunting instead of food?" the man asked.

"Are you NUTS!" replied the homeless man. "I haven't hunted in 20 years!"

"Well," said the man, "I'm not going to give you money. Instead, I'm going to take you home for a shower and a terrific dinner cooked by my wife."

The homeless man was astounded. "Won't your wife be furious with you for doing that?

The man replied, "That's okay. It's important for her to see what a man looks like after he has given up drinking, fishing and hunting."

I found this on another forum. I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good one! 

I can't wait to tell my wife about this new scientific study and the results. Glad I'm not homeless!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Just keep drinking, fishing, and hunting and things will work out!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh I plan to............


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats great!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I agree itzdirty, im single, drink fish and hunt all the time, and life sure is good! Although being single does reduce all of the complaints I used to get all the time, like: "EVERY TIME YOU GO OUT FISHING WITH YOUR BROTHER YOU COME HOME DRUNK!" or " WHY DO YOU KEEP BRINGING THESE DEAD THINGS HOME WITH YOU!"


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I just tell her. "It's what I do" Then duck! LOL. Only kidding. She is great.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't have a problem at all, I'm the luckiest sod in the world.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Language barrier Matt.... Here the term is "SOB" LOL Only kiddin with ya buddy.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No thats fair too!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Hellbilly1373 said:


> I agree itzdirty, im single, drink fish and hunt all the time, and life sure is good! Although being single does reduce all of the complaints I used to get all the time, like: "EVERY TIME YOU GO OUT FISHING WITH YOUR BROTHER YOU COME HOME DRUNK!" or " WHY DO YOU KEEP BRINGING THESE DEAD THINGS HOME WITH YOU!"


Stop drinking the fish and stick to the alcohol. Personally I like to shoot fish.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Stop drinking the fish and stick to the alcohol. Personally I like to shoot fish.


In a barrel does not count! LOL Aim high Fred! Looks like you caught the bow fishing bug!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Actually I need to aim low. I keep shooting over. Went out last night to the same spot where they were swarming last Friday. Barely a fish to be spotted. We each got one shot and both missed.....high.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

If the back of the fish is exposed..... I shoot right at the middle. If the fish is under water... I aim at the back. Were they under water? How far away? Give me details Fred! Can you tell I want to get out for some bow fishing?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

haha I like that one.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Jan 10, 2012)

I like that one!

PSE EVO 57 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------

